# 347/480 vac 50/60hz led ballast on 277ac 60hz



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Does the input voltage match the nameplate of the ballast?


----------



## industrial951 (Jan 29, 2011)

Obviously not but why would a professional lighting company install LED lighting with the wrong ballast? Is there any particular reason or is this just mistake on there end.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

why would there be a ballast on LED lighting?

I've always used drivers myself :jester:


----------

